

Poor Steve Ballmer. Now he really does have egg on his face - inovica
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/7412417.stm
Steve Ballmer has to dodge eggs in Budapest
======
mattmaroon
How do you miss with three eggs from point blank range?

~~~
Maro
Linux users can't throw.

